
Reimagining the Code Generator - addcn
https://useoptic.com/docs/#/another-code-generator
======
addcn
Hey All, I started working on an open source programming assistant around a
year ago. Our goal is to automate tedious parts of programming so developers
can focus their efforts on the most important and novel parts of their
project.

The major technical barriers we needed to overcome was figuring out how to go
beyond a one-shot generator to build something that was useful throughout the
lifecycle of a project. I'd love to hear HN's feedback on the approach we're
taking.

